# Tips zu Zeichensätzen.

## Klaus Meier

Nachdem bei mir die Zeichensätze auch manchmal besser und manchmal schlechter ausgesehen haben und ich es nicht so recht kapiert habe warum, habe ich jetzt etwas gefunden, wie es anständig aussieht. Da ja hier viele über schlechte Zeichensätze klagen, hilft es denen vielleicht.

Also erst mal emerge xorg-x11 und dann emerge gnome oder kde. Und dann erst ein X -configure ausführen. Ich habe es nämlich immer direkt nach emerge xorg-x11 gemacht und da gnome und kde noch weitere Zeichensätze installieren, waren die dem X nicht bekannt. KDE oder Gnome gingen aber davon aus, dass sie da sind. Mit entsprechenden Ergebnissen.

Bin darauf gekommen, weil ich Gnome hatte. Mit brauchtbaren Zeichensätzen. Dann das System auf KDE umgestellt und es sah grauenhaft aus. Und nach einem erneuten X -configure hat es dann wieder gepasst. Verstehe jetzt auch, warum hier mal jemand gesagt hat, KDE und Gnome versauen die Zeichensätze.

----------

## Knieper

Wir reden jetzt aber von Schriftarten und nicht von Zeichensaetzen, oder?

----------

## Vortex375

Nehme auch mal an, dass es hier um Schriftarten geht.

Wie sieht denn die Section "Files" in der xorg.conf bei dir aus?

So sieht das ganze bei mir aus. Schriftarten sehen ok aus.

```

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection
```

Sicher, dass ein erneutes X -configure nötig war? Hätte nicht eventuell ein fc-cache -f gereicht, damit der Font-Cache neu erstellt wird?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sieht zur Zeit so aus:

```
Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

```

Und das ist mit KDE. Ja, da stehen mehr Pfade drin als noch vorher, wo ich die xorg.conf vor dem KDE erzeugt habe. Und das Schriftbild ist einfach sensationell. War vorher auch nicht schlecht, aber mir fallen echt die Augen raus. Jedenfalls besser als unter Windows, weil ja alle behaupten, da wäre die Schrift besser. Vorher sah es so aus:

```
Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection
```

----------

## l3u

Also meins sieht ohne weiteres Zutun so aus:

```
Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100pdi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection
```

----------

## musv

Ok, das Thema versteh ich jetzt nicht so richtig wirklich, weder was jetzt schlechter als Windows noch so sensationell sein sollte. Schriften gibt's ja nun reichlich und die Installation ist auch nicht sonderlich schwierig.

Einfachster Weg meiner Meinung nach:

Alles, was unter /usr/share/fonts steht in die xorg.conf bei den Fonts eintragen.

fc-cache -fv um die Schriften zu registrieren (wurde schon genannt)

X starten und danach das Logfile (/var/log/Xorg.[0-9].log) überprüfen. Wenn da irgendwas drinsteht, daß eine Schrift nicht geladen werden konnte, dann halt einfach dieses Verzeichnis nachträglich mit

```
mkfontdir /usr/share/$font
```

 als Schrift kennzeichnen. Wenn man nicht auf die Windowsschriftarten verzichten will, kann man einfach den Schriftenordner aus Windows rüber in die /usr/share/fonts kopieren. Registrierungsprozedur siehe oben.

Hab ich noch irgendwas vergessen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit Windows hat das insofern nur etwas zu tun, weil sich hier vor einiger Zeit einer darüber aufgeregt hat, dass X die Fonts prinzipiell wesentlich schlechter darstellt als Windows.

Und ich hab bislang noch nie per Hand Pfade für Fonts in die xorg.conf eingetragen. Hatte mir da bis gestern ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Und die Windowsfonts sind doch im Paket corefonts, da muß man doch nichts per Hand kopieren.

----------

## Vortex375

Das ganze mit "unter Windows sehen die Fonts besser aus" kommt vermutlich daher, dass Windows standardmäßig kein Antialiasing für Schriftarten benutzt.

Dadurch sehen, vorallem auf TFTs, die Schriften immer klar und gestochen scharf aus. Allerdings sind die Buchstaben halt auch eckig und kantig, was vorallem bei größerer Schrift ziemlich hässlich aussehen kann.

Das Problem mit dem Antialiasing unter Linux ist halt, dass es (vorallem früher) Kopfschmerzen bereiten kann. Mittlerweile sind die Alogrithmen aber meiner Meinung nach so ausgereift, dass sie die Schrift nicht nur unscharf machen, sondern wirklich "glätten". Ich jedenfalls bin mit der Darstellung vollauf zufrieden. Leider besitze ich aber keinen TFT-Schirm und Arbeite auch nur mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768; Ich weiß also nicht, wie die Darstellung bei hohen Auflösungen ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

Klaus Meier:

Also sind die "magischen Zeilen" deiner Meinung nach

```
         RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 
```

Hast du mal einen Screenshot von vorher und nachher? Dann kann man sich mal selber einen Eindruck des Effekts machen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Klaus Meier:
> 
> Also sind die "magischen Zeilen" deiner Meinung nach
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber man könnte die Zeilen ja mal auskommentieren. Werde ich wohl mal machen. Mir ist bei X sowieso einiges nicht ganz einsichtig. Also erst installiere ich X mit emerge xorg-x11. Und das läuft ohne Probleme durch. Und danach mache ich dann ein emerge -uDN world, und da werden dann noch mal 5 Pakete installiert, dürfte doch eigentlich nicht sein.

----------

## Finswimmer

Klaus Meier: Was für ein xorg-x11 verwendest du? Version?

Denn bei mir gibt es "/usr/share/X11/rgb" nicht.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   Klaus Meier:
> 
> Also sind die "magischen Zeilen" deiner Meinung nach
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Warum nicht? In der Zwischenzeit wurden Dependencies von Paketen updeadatet, die dann neue Pakete benötigen.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Warum nicht? In der Zwischenzeit wurden Dependencies von Paketen updeadatet, die dann neue Pakete benötigen.
> 
> Tobi

 Ohne ein erneutes emerge --sync?

Ich habe Version 7.2 und diesen Pfad gibt es bei mir auch nicht.

So, habe die betreffenden Zeilen jetzt mal auskommentiert und X neu gestartet. Und was hat sich geändert? Nichts. X11 und Fonts, es will sich mir nicht offenbaren, grins...

----------

## musv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Denn bei mir gibt es "/usr/share/X11/rgb" nicht.

 

Bei mir auch nicht. Da gibt's eine /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt. Und da stehen wiederum die ganzen Pseudofarbbezeichnungen drin. Komisch ist nur, daß der Pfad bei mir auch in der xorg.conf drinsteht und auch von xorg so korrekt gesetzt wird.   :Shocked: 

```

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl hast du bei KDE einfach was verstellt, und dadurch sah es dann gut aus?

Würde zumindest erklären, warum es bei X immer gleich aussieht.

Vielleicht im Kontrollcenter Anti-Aliasing gesetzt?

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Evtl hast du bei KDE einfach was verstellt, und dadurch sah es dann gut aus?
> 
> Würde zumindest erklären, warum es bei X immer gleich aussieht.
> 
> Vielleicht im Kontrollcenter Anti-Aliasing gesetzt?
> ...

 

Also es war ein System, auf welchem ich zuerst Gnome hatte. Und da sah alles gut aus. Dann habe ich es auf KDE umgestellt und es sah beschissen aus. Habe an allem rumgespielt und es wurde nicht besser. Dann besagtes X -configure gemacht, was diese zwei Zeilen Unterschied brachte. Und danach war es wunderschön, ohne dass ich irgend etwas anderes geändert habe. Kann es sein, dass z.B. ein fc-cache -fv automatisch ausgeführt wird, wenn X eine neue xorg.conf entdeckt? Also das es gar nicht an den Zeilen liegt sondern einfach eine neue xorg.conf etwas auslöst?

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> fc-cache -fv automatisch ausgeführt wird, wenn X eine neue xorg.conf entdeckt? 

 

Wenn fc-cache -f (verbose muß ja nicht unbedingt) nicht grad als Hintergrundprozeß ausgeführt wird, solltest du das merken. Das dauert nämlich je nach Anzahl Deiner installierten Schriftarten ein ganzes Stück.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   fc-cache -fv automatisch ausgeführt wird, wenn X eine neue xorg.conf entdeckt?  
> 
> Wenn fc-cache -f (verbose muß ja nicht unbedingt) nicht grad als Hintergrundprozeß ausgeführt wird, solltest du das merken. Das dauert nämlich je nach Anzahl Deiner installierten Schriftarten ein ganzes Stück.

 Beim ersten Mal 18 Sekunden, beim nächsten nur noch 4. Das geht im Start von X unter.

----------

